# Legit site signs?



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

If i was to obtain something from a site, what are the tell tale signs it's legit. Example looking at one im interested in, payment methods include, western union, E gold and moneygram. These are fairly well known payment tools so i thought this may be a safe bet? More to it that that? Hope this is not against any rules.......


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it not possible to get some from some1 you know and would trust?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have got gear off the Net many times now, I got ripped off twice though until I found my currrent source, you take a risk when you first deal with anyone though mate.........just order small to start with and do it on credit card so if they sting you then you can reverse the charge!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

is there many sites out there phhead that sell legit good stuff? Not asking for a source in anyway just wondering is there many people successfully online?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

theres loads of decent ones on the net...on the same note theres double the amount of scammers


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

if they have real SSL look at the bottom of the web browser in the right corner. when your on a site like hotmail it has a tiny padlock, note this site does not. the padlock represents ssl encryption, it means that the site has paid for a certificate which means the site is safe.

its maintained by another company and is only awarded to trusted sites that pay the fee yearly. sometimes is will also boast in writting "ssl encrypted" at the bottom of the page


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i suppose it would be hard or impossible to tell which are legit by looking and checking payment methods ect


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> is there many sites out there phhead that sell legit good stuff? Not asking for a source in anyway just wondering is there many people successfully online?


There's a few good ones yeah but you pay a bit more than you would with a normal source............its just trial and error mate, unfortunately no one can just tell you though lol!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

PHHead said:


> There's a few good ones yeah but you pay a bit more than you would with a normal source............its just trial and error mate, unfortunately no one can just tell you though lol!


You got msn mate? :lol:

lol! jk don't ban me!!!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

theres a couple of open source boards on the net


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> You got msn mate? :lol:
> 
> lol! jk don't ban me!!!


I can just see the padlock apearing over this thread as we speak lol!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So stay clear if it does not have the padlock? what does that actually mean, your payment will be secure, safe?? I'll search for this padlock sign though see what i can find.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

lol young gun. He means this thread being deleted by mods as people are starting to ask for legit sites ect, and sourcing is against the rules!

Ps have u found the padloack yet?

lol

just kidding


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If using a website I would say only ever use one that doesn't have a min order level and then only ever send cash that you can afford to lose (if there is such a thing).

But then it's still a gamble.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> lol young gun. He means this thread being deleted by mods as people are starting to ask for legit sites ect, and sourcing is against the rules!
> 
> Ps have u found the padloack yet?
> 
> ...


 LOL i know, i meant the ssl thing meaning it's a registered site or something. I have come across a "registered" site but i'm still unsure, as harry said it is a gamble, however on said site it requires nothing of what you mentioned to look out for


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

as harry said you could order something small to test the water, if you do get ripped off you will only be losing a small amount not a full cycle. And if its good 2 go then ur sorted!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> as harry said you could order something small to test the water, if you do get ripped off you will only be losing a small amount not a full cycle. And if its good 2 go then ur sorted!


 That's what i was thinking of doing, some of the names site's use seem so ovbious though, you'd of thought there would be some discreetness to it so to speak......


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> lol young gun. He means this thread being deleted by mods as people are starting to ask for legit sites ect, and sourcing is against the rules!
> 
> Ps have u found the padloack yet?
> 
> ...


This made me laugh lol!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

PHHead said:


> I have got gear off the Net many times now, I got ripped off twice though until I found my currrent source, you take a risk when you first deal with anyone though mate.........just order small to start with and do it on credit card so if they sting you then you can reverse the charge!


Agree get a credit with a small credit limit.I got a sky card for this reason with £500 limit in case is a hacker.

So far so good no problem,additionally you can subscribe in some international pharmacy shops you pay around £30 for a year.

Generally speaking is easy to buy staff if you live in uk,usa is another story.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> That's what i was thinking of doing, some of the names site's use seem so ovbious though, you'd of thought there would be some discreetness to it so to speak......


check your source with a mod, they won't give you a source but they'll tell you if its a known scammer.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Darylbethyname said:


> if they have real SSL look at the bottom of the web browser in the right corner. when your on a site like hotmail it has a tiny padlock, note this site does not. the padlock represents ssl encryption, it means that the site has paid for a certificate which means the site is safe.
> 
> its maintained by another company and is only awarded to trusted sites that pay the fee yearly. sometimes is will also boast in writting "ssl encrypted" at the bottom of the page


Doesn't really mean much tbh, anyone can setup a site using SSL through HTTPS and the padlock will show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Even if you have a legit site ordering online means it has to be sent in the post.

I have lost about 2 grands worth of gh this way and 5 kits of igf both were stopped by customs and they said if i didnt have papers for them i wouldnt get them lol....bastards!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Even if you have a legit site ordering online means it has to be sent in the post.
> 
> I have lost about 2 grands worth of gh this way and 5 kits of igf both were stopped by customs and they said if i didnt have papers for them i wouldnt get them lol....bastards!


 Christ that's a hell of alot to loose, was that dollars? Even so, alot.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No you can't name sources mate, I wouldn't use that site after reading that imo but when and if you get your two free dianabol lol post them up and people will tell you if there fake, which i can bet is almost certain.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

Theres a shed loads of sources on the net...just look about... there is no tell tale signs as the scammers employ those methods to look legit.

Your best bet is too just look around as long as you can... look through old threads on this board or any board and if your eyes are open you'll find what your looking for. Trust me.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

even if they are legit(which i doubt) there prices are 5x times the market norm on orals

and id have to rob a bank to pay that for GH

stay well away mate

N


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

MIESTA said:


> Ok when and if I get the free dianabol I will post them up and you can tell me if there fake.
> 
> Sounds too good to be true I know but there are hundreds of posts on BB sites which say they are legit. (We will see)


you do realize they only send 2 tablets?....how the fook that supposed to proove they aint gonna scam you big on the next order is crazy..2 whole 5mg tabs for free.....wowwwww


----------

